# If money were not a problem



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

What solar energy system would you go with and why? Mind you that you will be off grid and have all electric. No you would not be heating with it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

catsraven said:


> What solar energy system would you go with and why? Mind you that you will be off grid and have all electric. No you would not be heating with it.


Realistically you can't have all electric, that system would have to be so large it would be out of reach.
If money were no object though, just have 40-205 watt Trina solar panels wired for 72 volts, four 80 amp Outback charge controllers, a couple of Bergey XL-1 1000 watt wind turbines, two Xantrex SW5048 stacked 48 volt 5000 watt inverters, and a large bank of Rolls batteries. That would produce enough for all electric. 
I would also use solar water heating and space heating to supplement this.

More realistically speaking a modest system with power conservation is doable, see my modest site for some details.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi bunkerbob

I know its unrealistic. I'm just curios as to what it would take to do. Im hopping that in the near future we can start a solar power project. would at least like the lights on solar by fall.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You might check this article out for ideas on a low budget plan to implement solar power into your life. I'm really impressed with top-of-the-line solar and wind power systems. I just don't have the money to do it! We've added considerably to ours since the article was written.

Paring down for off-grid living by Steven Gregersen Issue #93

Not long after the article was written we added a 65 watt solar panel and a 180 watt charge controller. Next we added a 110 watt panel. Then three more panels and another controller and last year four more panels and another controller. They were all done as we had the cash available. We now have a little over 1,000 watts in solar panels and seven deep cycle patteries for storage. We still have the same 850 watt inverter. Our next upgrade will be better batteries then a larger inverter.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

If I had running water, I would use micro-hydro. Otherwise, a mixture of PV and wind generators. I would use both because it greatly increases your chances of not having to fire up your backup generator. I would use stackable inverters, so I could run 220V loads.

Before RE is feasible, you need to make your home super energy efficient. Refridgerated AC is almost out of the question. That makes it tough in TX. You will want to use as much DC as possible to minimize inverter inefficiencies.

Your first step is to determine your energy usage if possible.
Determine how much Sun you'll get and if you have a suitable site for solar. You'll have to access solar charts and weather data.
Size your system accordingly.
Size your battery system for a reasonable amount of cloudy weather.
You'll need things like charge controllers, lightning arrestors, maintenance disconnects, dump loads for when you are making too much power, battery charger, and generator.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

16kw system 120v/240v single phase system w/48v inputs

120 310 RWE Schott ASE-300-DGF/50 310 watt 48v PV panels
6 Xantrex/Trace XW6048 120/240vac/50v input 6,000 watt inverter packages
3 Xantrex/Trace XW6048-120/240-60 stacking kit
3 Xantrex/Trace XW6048-120/240-60 stacking cabinet
6 Xantrex/Trace XW6048-120/240-60 accessories
200 Excide 2.2 v 7000 amp Submarine batteries (4 48v banks of 24)(the rest stored dry for replacement in 35+ years 
2 Bergey WindPower's BWC Excel-R/48 Wind turbine 7.5kw/48v
2 60' guyed tilt-over tower
2 tower erecting kit
2 Isuzu 12.5kw enclosed genset
2 10,000 gallon diesel tanks
12 diesel engine rebuild kits	
12 generator head rebuild kits	
Spare filters and lubricants for the gensets


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW thanks for all the info.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm .. Jerry, you are right, money wouldn't be a problem then, there wouldn't be any left :gaah:



:beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jerry D Young said:


> 16kw system 120v/240v single phase system w/48v inputs
> 
> 120 310 RWE Schott ASE-300-DGF/50 310 watt 48v PV panels
> 6 Xantrex/Trace XW6048 120/240vac/50v input 6,000 watt inverter packages
> ...


IS THAT ALL!!!
How could one ever survive on that.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

JEEZ... maybe one day I will understand what all of that is.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Only a little over a million for at least 70 years of electricity barring major damage. If you drop to 2 banks of batteries at a time you can go 140 years or more.


----------

